# Haha I like this GSD sign.



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.snootypaws.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/german-shephard-sign.jpg


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweeeeeet! Is that a photochop or an actual sign? I gotta have it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Lots of places make this sign. You can find it all over the internet.

Sign German Shepherd I Can Make It To The Fence - Dog Signs


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> Sweeeeeet! Is that a photochop or an actual sign? I gotta have it.


I'm pretty sure it's real. Either way, I just found this. It's printable, so you can put it on a window or something 
http://i6.ebayimg.com/08/i/001/34/ea/87af_1.JPG?set_id=800005007


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I've got 2 of them.
One on each gate


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone who lives near me has that sign.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That's funny...and true


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> I've got 2 of them.
> One on each gate


Haha it's smart, funny, and true :]


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> That's funny...and true


Haha it is :]


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I love that sign too. I have one, but would like to get another (front and back). I have yet to rehang it since I have moved. But this is baby Kenna, if you can read it this size behind her.










krisk
Connor & Kenna


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the one that says " I don't dial 911......I whistle"


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

krisk said:


> I love that sign too. I have one, but would like to get another (front and back). I have yet to rehang it since I have moved. But this is baby Kenna, if you can read it this size behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yea I see it. And cute dog :]


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

kidkhmer said:


> I like the one that says " I don't dial 911......I whistle"


hahah I love that. I saw a hat that said "If my German Shepherd doesn't like you, neither do I"


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This is what we have up:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't find a picture of my favorite but it said something like "If you are on this property without permission please leave your cell phone, glasses, keys, here as my German Shepherd cannot digest them." I always loved that sign.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the first sign shown on my fence, it's a real conversation starter with my neighbors, they crack up, I got it at a feed store along with another sign asking people to please not feed their fingers to my horses.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I was kind of iffy about hanging certain signs due to insurance issues (not sure if that matters) so, didn't what dogs to sound too vicious so, just have 2 signs saying, Property Protected by GSD Patrol (something like that) & the bk, red, & white style sign shown here. Love the look of them & do need another, one cracked...................


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Klamari said:


>



hahaha I saw that yesterday too! I like that one


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

counter said:


> This is what we have up:



Haha I like that too


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> I can't find a picture of my favorite but it said something like "If you are on this property without permission please leave your cell phone, glasses, keys, here as my German Shepherd cannot digest them." I always loved that sign.



haha that's perfect


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I have the first sign shown on my fence, it's a real conversation starter with my neighbors, they crack up, I got it at a feed store along with another sign asking people to please not feed their fingers to my horses.


haha well it's a funny sign. I think it's funny because it's so true


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I was kind of iffy about hanging certain signs due to insurance issues (not sure if that matters) so, didn't what dogs to sound too vicious so, just have 2 signs saying, Property Protected by GSD Patrol (something like that) & the bk, red, & white style sign shown here. Love the look of them & do need another, one cracked...................



Well if you have a sign that makes them sound vicious, you can hang it in an area which people aren't allowed. That way the only people who see it are ones you show or people who don't belong.


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

I have seen a sign like this before - try ebay.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have that exact sign on my fence.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have this sign on my fence. I finally found it at a street fair in Blue Springs, MO.


----------

